# Tiger Oscar



## Guest (Jul 8, 2005)

I have a two inch Tiger Oscar I bought about a week ago. How quickly can I expect him to grow? I have him in a ten gallon (too small if he grows quickly) and would like to avoid him slaughtering all my sissy little swordtails.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

fast. better get that 65 or larger tnak cycling!


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2005)

Hmm, I'll have to get rid of him. How quickly, exactly, do they grow? An inch a month? More? Just wondering.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

yeah i would say about that. theyll eat anything as you may know so as it gets bigger id watch out for your other fish if you decide to keep him.


----------

